# Peau de chagrin



## Marlluna

¿Sabéis qué significa? Os digo la frase, aunque no sé si ayudará mucho: "Les sciences sociales se sont fondues dans des formations générales, qui se sont réduites comme peau de chagrin au fil des années"

Gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

Se refiere a una novela de Balzac en que una piel de ésas  iba reduciéndose  cada día más. Indica algo que se reduce. "chagrin" aquí es un tipo de piel ; mi diccionario dice "zapa"


----------



## Marlluna

Claaaro! Me sonaba mucho. Lo leí cuando era pequeña, pero creo que era "Piel de asno". ¿O no es lo mismo?

No, estoy equivocada. "Piel de asno" era un cuento, de Perrault. Así pues, traduciré "Piel de zapa". Graicas, Josepbadalona!
Marlluna


----------



## josepbadalona

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honor%C3%A9_de_Balzac

al final del artículo biográfico, lo llaman así, en efecto


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Marlluna,

"Peau de chagrin" est surtout utilisé dans des expressions comme :

-"Fondre comme peau de chagrin" (Mais j’étais surtout profondément désolée de voir que ma vie sociale fondait comme peau de chagrin) 

ou 

-"Se réduire comme peau de chagrin" (Mais, au fil du temps et de la jurisprudence, la portée de cette disposition s’est réduite comme peau de chagrin. L'Express.fr)

Yul


----------



## Marlluna

Pues ya ves, Yul, en este caso hay una mezcla de las dos. A ver ahora cómo lo traduzco...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Peau de chagrin se traduce como piel de zapa.
Aquí diria: "reducidas a la mínima expresión" o algo en este estilo.


----------



## Jazzlhin

Hola a todos, me podrían ayudar con esta expresión por favor, el contexto es el siguiente:

Car non seulement son contenu s'est réduit comme une peau de chagrin, mais les espoirs de voir aboutir les réformes escomptées lors de sa cloture son fragiles. 

(se trata de una conferencia intergubernamental)

Gracias!!


----------



## yserien

Apostaría por "alma en pena" en referencia a las desventuras de Rafael, el personaje de Balzac. Espera otras respuestas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: *pues no sólo se ha agotado (derretido) su contenido cual la piel de zapa de Balzac, sino que...
*


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Gurb,

No sé si "fondre" puede traducirse por "derretir" porque en la expresión "fondre comme peau de chagrin", fondre significa "diminuer".

*Fondre : *Diminuer progressivement, de manière sensible. _Notre troupe fondait à vue d'œil_ (TLF)

No sé si "derretir" tiene el mismo sentido.

Aquí se podría traducir por "reducir". Parece ser un contenido de "leyes" o "textos". Es sólo una sugerencia.

¿"esquimar, menoscabar"? (Antes de ahora no conocía estos verbos) o "empobrecer"


----------



## GURB

Hola Soy-yo
Oui, oui, bien sûr, mais j'ai ajouté _derretir_ comme ça, au dernier moment, sans réfléchir, ( et Gurb, pan, sur le bec!) l'esprit tout occupé par ma proposition de traduction de "peau de chagrin" où je pense qu'il est nécessaire de faire référence à Balzac si on emloie piel de zapa. Tout le reste ne peut être qu'approximation, respect du sens mais non de l'image. 
Passe un bon WE.


----------



## soy-yo

Je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi il faudrait se référer à Balzac, je n'ai pas lu le livre. Est-ce que l'expression existait avant ? J'ai bien regarder "peau de chagrin", chagrin = cuir pour les reliures, etc ... 

Est-ce que le cuir retrécissait au tannage ? Je ne sais. Le chagrin a été de moins en moins utilisé aussi, au profit d'autres cuirs.

Parce que si Balzac n'a rien à voir avec l'expression, il n'y a pas lieu d'y faire référence. *Et même si cela à voir avec le livre, il n'y a pas lieu, l'expression est utilisée en Espagne.*

Quelqu'un sait peut-être d'où vient l'expression.

Moi, personnellement, ça me chagrinne


----------



## yserien

Peau de chagrin :Qui éprouve du chagrin, de la peine, qui est rendu triste pour une cause précise.  Synon. _affligé, attristé, contrarié, désolé, peiné,.
Parece ser que mi definición de ayer *"alma en pena" *no va del todo descaminada.
cf TLFi.-(Debo añadir que "piel de zapa" es la buena, en este caso,tal como decís voisotros.
_


----------



## soy-yo

yserien said:


> Peau de chagrin :Qui éprouve du chagrin, de la peine, qui est rendu triste pour une cause précise. Synon. _affligé, attristé, contrarié, désolé, peiné,._


 
No tiene nada que ver con "peau de chagrin", en el TLF lo dicen *así* : (¡hay que recopiar igual!)

*CHAGRIN*, INE, *adj*. *(adjectif)*
*A. *_Vieilli. _Qui éprouve du chagrin, de la peine, qui est rendu triste pour une cause précise. Synon. _affligé, attristé, contrarié, désolé, peiné, triste_

_Se puede decir "je suis chagrin" pero se dice más "j'ai du chagrin" aunque en sentido cambia ligeramente._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Buena pregunta Eres-tú :





> Est-ce que l'expression existait avant ?


Me he metido en las "concordances" del CNTRL y de las respuestas obtenidas (bueno he leído unas 50 de la más de 1000 que hay, así que con precaución) y en ninguna recoge "peau de chagrin" como expresión así que opino que la expresión "fondre comme peau de chagrin" ha sido inventada por Balzac.

Ya que como bien lo subrayas no tenemos en mente la idea de que el cuero pueda reducirse. 
Pienso que Balzac ha utilizado le _chagrin _como piel porque era un material corriente en su época (De vivir en la nuestra a lo mejor hubiera inventado la expresión: "mouchoir en nylon" ). Por lo que se lee en los diccionarios y enciclopedias parece que la zapa no era de una calidad extraordinaria.

Bueno, no sé, tan sólo unas disquisiciones mías.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Martine,

Je n'allais pas lire tout le livre quoi que ...peut-être un jour (pero en español) mais ici j'ai trouvé un résumé.

http://balzac.mes-biographies.com/La-Peau-de-chagrin.html

Il semble en effet que c'est Balzac qui a bien inventé l'expession, cela m'a l'air très clair et en effet on ne peut pas en discuter sans l'avoir lu.

(Je plaide coupable, j'aurais dû le lire avant)

Ce qui n'empêche que l'expression est passée dans le langage courant et d'après les sites que j'ai vus, également en Espagne. Il serait intéressant de savoir si nos foreros l'avaient déjà entendue et employée.

Pour moi, si on traduit par "piel de zapa", il n'y a pas à faire référence à Balzac. Sinon il faut trouver une autre expression. Une traduction n'est pas une explication. 

En tout cas, moi, j'ai appris énormément et vous en remercie tous.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Bueno, tranquilo que tampoco todos los franceses  han leído la novela y hasta puede que pocos hagan automáticamente la relación entre "peau de chagrin" y "tipo de cuero".
Creo que se ha establecido la expresión como sinónima de "fondre comme neige au soleil".

Puede que los mismos componentes de la expresión hayan contribuido al éxito de la expresión: 
- _peau _que suele emplearse para cueros menos nobles o menos trabajados: hablaremos _des cuirs de Cordoue_ (Cueros de Córdoba) y no _des peaux de Cordoue_.
- _chagrin _que como bien lo señala Yserien es muy negativo.

Sería interesante preguntar cómo la entienden en el foro Solo español.

De momento, por lo que he podido leer en Google, _piel de zapa_ hace referencia a la novela de Balzac directamente (en páginas de librerías o de literatura) o bien la expresión se emplea como en francés con, muchas veces, la coletilla: ... _mengua  como en la novela de Balzac..._ en temas que no tienen nada que ver con la literatura.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

soy-yo said:


> No tiene nada que ver con "peau de chagrin", en el TLF lo dicen *así* : (¡hay que recopiar igual!)
> 
> *CHAGRIN*, INE, *adj*. *(adjectif)*
> *A. *_Vieilli. _Qui éprouve du chagrin, de la peine, qui est rendu triste pour une cause précise. Synon. _affligé, attristé, contrarié, désolé, peiné, triste_
> 
> _Se puede decir "je suis chagrin" pero se dice más "j'ai du chagrin" aunque en sentido cambia ligeramente._[/quote_Fam., péj.  __Une peau de chagrin. _Une peau rêche. _Les joues de Ragotte, de la vraie peau de chagrin. Elle a tant pleuré!_ (RENARD, _Journal, _1907, p. 1126).
> *Je n'ai pas triché, c'est la souris qui m'a joué un mauvais tour,excuse.
> A mon avis peau de chagrin veut dire aussi "douleur,souffrance....(Renard dit)
> *


----------



## Namarne

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sería interesante preguntar cómo la entienden en el foro Solo español.


Me parece que sí, que sería interesante. Recojo la idea, si me lo permites. 
(Yo había oído muchas veces la frase en francés, y su traducción en castellano, por la novela de Balzac, pero a mí esa expresión en español no me dice nada en absoluto.) 
A ver si hay suerte: hilo del Sólo Español.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos dias, bonjour,



yserien said:


> *
> A mon avis peau de chagrin veut dire aussi "douleur,souffrance....(Renard dit)
> *


No Yserien, en esta expresión precisamente la idea no es la de sufrimiento o tan solo de "rebote". La expresión es negativa porque se suele emplear para algo que desaparece muy rápidamente y ese algo es positivo: su desaparición puede provocar pena, tristeza.
Por ejemplo: 
- _les aides du gouvernement au petit commerce se sont réduites comme peau de chagrin_
*no* significa: 
- l_as ayudas del gobierno al pequeño comercio se han reducido como la tristeza._
De acuerdo que puede que la haya provocado en algunos comerciantes pero no es el fondo de la cuestión.

Si te vas al CNRTL la primera acepción de _chagrin _*no es la que todos conocemos* sino la de _piel / cuero_.
Al no ser corriente hoy día este material hemos olvidado su primera acepción.
Ya lo he dicho en un mensaje anterior: creo que la mayoría de los franceses ignoran que el _chagrin _es una piel. Apuesto que les españoles también ignoran lo que es la zapa.

La expresión "_se réduire comme peau de chagrin_" es pues una expresión que se ha fijado en el pasado.
(Busco otra que haya tenido la misma suerte: cuando la encuentre la pongo).

Espero haber sido clara pero no estoy segura .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Namarne

Cintia&Martine said:


> Apuesto que les españoles también ignoran lo que es la zapa.


Lo ignoramos totalmente. 
Hoy sólo se conoce el término militar _zapador _(por las unidades de zapadores, la misma palabra supongo que ha dado en francés _sapeurs-pompiers_), que no tiene nada que ver, por supuesto, con *zapa *como tipo de piel.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, a todos,

Como lo dice Martine (espero no equivocarme), "se réduire comme peau de chagrin" no tiene nada que ver con "avoir du chagrin". es solamente una metáfora, hubiera podido ser cualquier otra piel.

Claro que cuando algo disminuye, nos da pena a menudo.

Este sentido de algo positivo que disminuye *viene del libro de Balzac*. Ver el resumen
http://balzac.mes-biographies.com/La-Peau-de-chagrin.html
o el libro
http://librosgratisweb.com/pdf/de-balzac-honore/la-piel-de-zapa.pdf

No vamos a decir :
Les possibilités d'avoir un accident de la route se réduisent comme peau de chagrin.
En cambio : 
Les possibilités de promotion se réduisent comme peau de chagrin.

Pero sólo con escribir en google "como piel de zapa" y se nota que la expresión se utiliza en español y quizas más en Am. Latina según he visto.

¡Buen provecho a todos! Ya es hora de comer


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

En los diccionarios antiguos de la RAE, zapa como piel se recoge en el diccionario de 1780:


> Lo mismo que lija y también cualquier género de piel preparada a su imitación


A partir de 1843 antepone a la definición:


> Lija para la piel de pescado


 y sigue con la definición precedente.
En 1899 precisa:





> Lija. Piel labrada de manera que la flor se quede como los granos como en la lija (2ª acepción)


En 1929 añade que la lija es la piel de ciertos pescados:


> Piel áspera de algunos selacios


 y sigue con la definición precedente.
Y esto hasta la definición de hoy.

Creo que es interesante el deslizamiento del significado. Y corrijo lo que dije antes: Balzac de vivir ahora hubiera dicho: "papel de lija o esmeril" .
Todos sabemos que el papel lija mengua al uso.

Calculo que al principio la lija se hacía con cuero (muy caro pues) que después se pasó a utilizar la piel de pescado que a lo mejor no necesitaba tanta elaboración y era más barata y que por fin se utilizó el papel.

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.D.: Je laisse à un volontaire le soin de faire la même opération avec le mot _lija _


----------



## soy-yo

La piel de lija "mengua" en espesor. (se gasta)

La piel de zapa de Balzac disminuía en superficie :

_Y el jardinero mostró a Rafael la inexorable piel de zapa, que apenas medía seis pulgadas cuadradas de superficie._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Si ya lo sé (he leído el libro) pero el resultado viene a ser el mismo: tenemos un material que mengua paulatinamente y que al final ya no sirve para nada.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jazzlhin

Muchas gracias por toda esa información, me ha sido de mucha ayuda; y creo que me pondré a leer el libro pronto.
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Algunas referencias de cómo se usa actualmente :


> "Todo esto cambia en 1845 con la introducción del alambre de púas. De ahí en más,  los hacendados podrán cercar sus campos, por inmensos que sean. Embretado entre  las fincas delimitadas y los territorios indígenas -que, año tras año, caen en  manos de explotadores a remolque de campañas militares "civilizadoras"- el  espacio del gaucho libre se convierte en *piel de zapa*. Muy pronto, los gauchos no tendrán más remedio  que ponerse al servicio de los estancieros."
> 
> "De París a la pampa" 23/6/2007 La Nación - Buenos Aires





> "Aunque los Humala y sus seguidores etno-caceristas son incapaces por el momento  de arrastrar tras ellos a grandes masas de peruanos, el entusiasmo que hace  cinco años celebró el retorno de la democracia al país luego de diez años de  autoritarismo y cleptocracia se ha encogido también como una *piel de zapa*."
> 
> "Payasada con Sangre" por Mario Vargas Llosa, publicado en La Nación 22/1/2005


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

No sé si los españoles me contradecirán pero me parece, según lo que también he visto en Internet, en efecto que esta expresión se utiliza más en América Latina.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yo tengo que reconocer que nada más leer el título del hilo, lo he relacionado con la novela de "Balzac" únicamente.

Y los textos en donde aparece dicha expresión "Vargas Llosa", escritor que conoce ampliamente la literatura francesa y vivio en París, y:



> *De París a la pampa*
> 
> *La publicación en Francia de Los gauchos judíos, de Alberto Gerchunoff*



Yo dudo que la expresión fuera del contexto del conocimiento de la novela de Balzac se utilice por los hispanoparlantes.


----------



## soy-yo

Sí, sí, confirmo que hay sitios en Internet, sobre todo de Argentina y Cuba dónde se encuentra la expresión en su utilisación de "reducirse como piel de zapa" sin referencia a la obra.

http://www.cubanet.org/CNews/y00/oct00/02a8.htm

http://iner.udea.edu.co/seminarios/resumenes.htm


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Salut BZH.

Al menos en España yo nunca he oido dicha expresión salvo en tono culto y con referencia siempre a la obra.

Pero por los enlaces que citas, aunque demuestran su uso en hispanoamérica, siempre queda la duda, porque es cierto que no hay referencia explícita a la misma, puede ser que la expresión sin embargo se construya pensando en ésta.


----------



## soy-yo

Claro que la expresión esté en español o en francés se utiliza (*para la gente que lo sabe*) refiriéndose a la obra *ya que procede* de la obra misma.

Pero la gente que sea en español o en francés la utiliza ahora sin conocer la mayoría de las veces su procedencia.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> Clara que la expresión que sea en español o en francés se utiliza



Claro que la expresión esté en español o en francés...
Claro la expresión sea en español o en francés...


----------



## aleCcowaN

marcoszorrilla said:


> Salut BZH.
> 
> Al menos en España yo nunca he oido dicha expresión salvo en tono culto y con referencia siempre a la obra.
> 
> Pero por los enlaces que citas, aunque demuestran su uso en hispanoamérica, siempre queda la duda, porque es cierto que no hay referencia explícita a la misma, puede ser que la expresión sin embargo se construya pensando en ésta.


Sin duda la expresión nació de la obra, pero tiene vida autónoma. Si se la dictas a una persona, lo más probable es que escriba "la piel de Zapa", como si fueran "los cerros de Úbeda". Sin embargo las expresiones "achicarse (encogerse) como la piel de [ininteligible]" o "estar en los cerros de [no importa dónde]" se entienden perfectamente por los verbos y el contexto, de allí que no desparezcan, por lo menos en la Argentina.

Ahora bien, si alguien hace una referencia al mensaje de la obra diciendo "le resultó como la piel de zapa" casi ninguno lo habrá de entender. Esperar que alguien recuerde la obra (o siquiera la conozca) y haga una asociación, es dirigirse a la comisión directiva de un salón literario.

Antiguamente se debía conocer ésta y muchas expresiones (y las obras donde fueron acuñadas) para ser reconocido como "culto". Hoy en día la sociedad es mucho más ... democrática, digamos. Cómo decía una vecina: "tengo muy poco tiempo como para leer el diario (periódico)"; eso sí, para maquillarse parece que le sobraba.


----------



## soy-yo

Es la verdad. Confieso que yo mismo la empleaba sin saber de dónde provenía pero ahora que la conozco, primero voy a leer el libro, segundo la voy a emplear cada vez que pueda, sólo para molestar a los que no saben, jajajajajajajactarme !!!


----------



## DaftPunkRoses

Quiero traducir:

"Des sanctuaires, hélas, aux allures de peaux de chagrin..."

Yo sé que es sobre un santuario que es disminuyendo???

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Aire_Azul

soy-yo said:


> Es la verdad. Confieso que yo mismo la empleaba sin saber de dónde provenía pero ahora que la conozco, primero voy a leer el libro, segundo la voy a emplear cada vez que pueda, sólo para molestar a los que no saben, jajajajajajajactarme !!!


 
Buenos días a todos.
Aquí abajo encontraréis los enlaces hacia el texto de Balzac y su traducción.
A mi parecer, en estas líneas figuran, además del pasaje clave de la ficción de la obra, las temáticas y problemáticas esenciales que rigen la obra del autor y que se hallan más que todo en el diálogo con el mercader. «Poder, Saber, Querer (...)»
A propósito, os aconsejo leer con mucha atención la descripción del mismo mercader, es una pura maravilla « _Figurez-vous un petit vieillard sec et maigre, vêtu d'une robe en velours noir, serrée autour de ses reins par un gros cordon de soie (…)_ »


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k101420c
http://www.site-magister.com/grouptxt3.htm

http://www.librosgratisweb.com/pdf/de-balzac-honore/la-piel-de-zapa.pdf
_(páginas 21 hasta 28 cuya traducción se distingue por su calidad pienso yo)_

Un saludo amistoso a los amigos foristas.

Josiane Aire ~~ Azul


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Y para los que no quieren leer todo el libro, pueden referirse al *post #24* para el enlace hacia el resumen en francés.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



DaftPunkRoses said:


> Quiero traducir:
> 
> "Des sanctuaires, hélas, aux allures de peaux de chagrin..."
> 
> Yo sé que es sobre un santuario que es disminuyendo???
> 
> Muchas Gracias!!!


Sí la idea es esta.  Aunque nos haría falta saber de qué estamos hablando para saber si es la superficie de los santuarios o su número lo que está derritiéndose como nieve al sol (vengo del hilo de Migelillo ).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## r1710_

Hola a todos!!

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre economía, en concreto sobre la Banque de France, y me ha surgido esta duda: "les tâches se restreignent comme peau de chagrin". 

Desconozco por completo esta expresión así que espero que vosotros me podáis ayudar.


Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## danieldadamo

marlluna said:


> claaaro! Me sonaba mucho. Lo leí cuando era pequeña, pero creo que era "piel de asno". ¿o no es lo mismo?



no es lo mismo. Se trata de una piel Áspera que tienen algunos peces.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenos días a todos.

La « peau de chagrin » era antes una piel curtida especialmente para hacer tambores,o cierto tipo de calzado. 
En su novela titulada «  La Peau de Chagrin », Honoré de Balzac cuenta la historia de un trozo hecho de esta piel curtida que tiene propiedades mágicas: realiza los deseos de quien la posee, pero cada vez que su dueño siente un deseo, se reduce el tamaño de esta piel, y al mismo tiempo se va reduciendo el tiempo de vida que le queda a su amo.
Esta novela tuvo seguro cierto éxito, dado que la expresión hecha «  se réduire comme peau de chagrin  » significa ahora reducirse poco a poco hasta que no quede nada.

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## danieldadamo

Gracias por su respuesta. Ha sido muy ilustrativa y referenciada. Mejor que la mía.
danieldadamo


----------



## guimaro

No estás equivocada. Cuando yo lo leí, lo traducíamos como "Piel de Onagro"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La novela "Peau de chagrin" de Balzac ha sido traducida como "Piel de zapa" en español. 

Y me parece que estáis confundiendo esta novela con un cuento de Perrault: Peau d'âne (Piel de burro/asno).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## guimaro

Chagrin:
Espèce de cuir grenu, préparé avec la peau de la croupe du mulet,  de  l'âne ou du cheval et utilisé en reliure et en maroquinerie de luxe

Source: CNRTL http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chagrin

Indicar la fuente de lo que se cita es obligatorio, norma 4. (Gévy, moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Guimaro:

Pensaba que te referías al título del libro, ya que ponía tantas mayúsculas. Lo siento.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## guimaro

Sí, sí, me refería al título del libro. Nos lo mandaron leer hace ya treinta años, en la facultad, y lo traducíamos como "onagro", o "asno silvestre". Más tarde ya lo he visto como "la piel de zapa", pero esta es una palabra que casi nadie conoce en español.

Perdón, no conocía la norma. Mi fuente es http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/visusel.exe?11;s=3325651860;r=1;nat=;sol=0;


----------



## Gévy

Hola Guimaro:

El problema es que en España, se ha traducido por "(La) Piel de zapa", casi siempre (10/11 veces). Así consta al menos en en Index Translationum de la Unesco.
http://www.unesco.org/xtrans/bsresu...a&c=&pla=&pub=&tr=&e=&udc=&d=&from=&to=&tie=a

Y aumentar el vocabulario en lugar de limitarlo a lo que más se conoce, tampoco está mal. Uno (Manuel Serrat Crespo) lo ha traducido como "piel de chagrin".

Piel de chagrin (o piel de zapa) es también el nombre de unas manifestaciones de enfermedad neurocutanea.
http://www.google.es/search?q="piel...f.,cf.osb&fp=7a521dc7d9a253de&biw=856&bih=456

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## guimaro

Pues tiene usted razón. A partir de ahora "la piel de zapa"
Un saludo.


----------



## Janavar

La expresión "piel de zapa" como traducción de "peau de chagrin" que quiere decir que algo se reduce progresivamente, fue un recurso del primer traductor de Balzac al español. En una de sus acepciones el término "zapa", significa "Piel labrada de modo que la flor forme grano como el de la lija".
En francés, "Chagrin", además de "tristeza", "pena", designa la piel de los asnos o de las mulas, dura y elástica que sirve para fabricar tambores, zapatos o encuadernar libros.
Se trata del título de una novela de Honoré de Balzac, "La peau de chagrin", en la que una pieza de cuero mágico tiene la propiedad de realizarle todos los deseos al joven poseedor al que se la han regalado, pero el inconveniente de que con cada deseo cumplido, se disminuye de tamaño, mermando lentamente la vida de su propietario, que muere en el momento en que la piel desaparece, después de satisfecho su último deseo.


----------

